# Intelegence mahnt



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2009)

Hallo, ich habe das selbe bekommen. Nun hat sich bei mir eine Rechtsanwaltskanzlei eingeschaltet ([......] & Partner). Ich habe an das Inkassobüro damals eine E-Mail geschickt mit der Nachricht:

(Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich habe mit erschrecken den Brief von Ihnen bekommen und möchte mich gerne dazu äußern.

Die Bambino-Börse ist ein Second-Hand Laden gewesen, der seit dem 1.5.08 nicht mehr existend ist. Den Laden habe ich in der Zeit auch Untervermietet und der Telefonanschluss sollte übernommen werden. Da aber meine Nachfolger den Laden nun doch nicht genommen haben, wurde auch das Telefon nicht umgeschrieben. Ich habe aber in diesem Fall nachforchungen angestellt und herausgefunden, wer die Kosten verursacht hat. Der Vater der Tochter, die die Kosten verursacht hat, hat sich bereits Zeitüberschneidend mit der Firma in Verbindung gesetzt. Nun weiß ich nicht genau, wie wir verbleiben sollen, da ich die Kosten derzeit auch nicht auslegen kann. Ich bitte Sie mir einen Leitfaden zu senden, damit wir da die richtige Lösung finden und kein falscher die Rechnungen bezahlen muss und damit in schwierigkeiten gerät. Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis und hoffe auf eine gütige Einigung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

S........)

Leider habe ich darauf keine Antwort bekommen, sondern das schriben vom Rechtanwalt bekommen, die mir jetzt ein Mahnverfahren anhängen wollen. Wie schon in der Mail geschrieben, habe ich zu dieser Zeit einen Untermietvertrag gemacht, der auch den Telekomanschluß, inkl. aller Kosten, an den Mieter abgibt. Somit sollte ich doch raus sein, oder?

Falls Ihr noch fragen habt, schribt bitte. Ich werde diese gerne beantworten.

MFG

Erik


----------



## Kind95 (12 März 2009)

*AW: Intelegence - ACOREUS löst Mahnverfahren auf.*

Hallo liebe User's,

ich habe am 12.03.2009 einen Brief von der Firma Intelegence 
bekommen und es stand drauf das ich einen Betrag in höhe von
317,95 € bezahlen muss. Mir ist die Firma völlig unbekannt und der 
Brief 
ist für mich neu. Ich habe auch schon mit der Firma Kontakt 
aufgenommen und er sagte mir das ich zwischen dem 04.05.2007 
und 26.06.2007 eine Rufnummer gewählt habe obwohl es gar nicht 
stimmt. Es nennt sich Dark Orbit. Auf den Betrag sind auch schon 
mahnungen drauf gekommen aber ich verstehe nicht warum sie erst
nach zwei jahren mir den Brief zuschicken. Es steht drauf das es 
mit über Hansenet übertragen wurde und ich bezahle pro monat
40 € und hätte ich da auch angerufen müsste es doch auch von
Hansenet abgebucht werden oder???:-?. Ich kann nicht diesen Betrag 
bezahlen und rate geht auch nicht!!! Bitte könnt ihr mir helfen? Muss
ich diesen Betrag bezahlen obwohl er schon Zwei Jahre alt ist???
Muss ich ihn nicht bezahlen wen die Rufnummer von einer
Minderjähriger Person angerufen wurde??? z.B. 13 Jahre alt?:-D
Auf jeden fall brauche ich 100% Hilfe weil wäre dier Betrag schon
angezeigt wurden in der Alice bzw. Hansenet rechung hätte
ich den Betrag sofort zahlen können. BITTTEEE!!! Das ist die erste
Rechnung die ich je in meinem Leben bekommen habe das die so hoch 
ist.:cry::cry::cry:

Vielen Dank


----------



## Teleton (12 März 2009)

*AW: Intelegence - ACOREUS löst Mahnverfahren auf.*

Schon seltsam, wusste gar nicht dass es  2007 diese Spiele schon gab.

Fälle in denen Kinder über 0900ter Rufnummern ihren Browserspielaccount aufgeladen haben tauchen in letzter Zeit öfter auf. Veröffentlichte Urteile genau dazu gibt es wohl noch nicht. Zumindest dann wenn der Anbieter des Spieles die Anmeldung von Minderjährigen zulässt könnte man über die Berechtigung der Forderung diskutieren.
Alleine kommst Du da aber m.E. nicht weiter, Du solltest zum Anwalt oder zur Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## blowfish (13 März 2009)

*AW: Intelegence - ACOREUS löst Mahnverfahren auf.*

Und wenn die 95 aus deinem Nick dein Geburtsjahr ist, solltest du auf jeden Fall deinen Eltern bescheid sagen.


----------



## Kind95 (13 März 2009)

*AW: Intelegence - ACOREUS löst Mahnverfahren auf.*

Hi,
das wissen sie auch schon aber die rechnung ist Zwei jahre alt!!! Wir haben auch schon telefonisch kontakt aufgenommen und sie meinten es gäbe auch da ein system fehler also ist das ja nicht unser problem???oder???:-D
Muss man jetzt nun die rechnung bezahlen oder nicht? Zum Anwalt gehen wir auch noch!!!:-p:quaengel:ich will nicht diese rechnung bezahlen weil sie schon zwei jahre alt ist!!!ICH BIN :dagegen::rulez:.
Danke für eure Antworten!!!


----------



## blowfish (13 März 2009)

*AW: Intelegence - ACOREUS löst Mahnverfahren auf.*

Hi Kind95
Was ihr machen müsst oder nicht, dass wird dir hier keiner sagen, weil verboten. (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz)
Ihr müsst nur die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen aus den allgemeinen Hinweisen.


----------



## Kind95 (13 März 2009)

*AW: Intelegence - ACOREUS löst Mahnverfahren auf.*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Information aber diesen Spruch den sie dauernd sagen versteh ich nicht ganz. Lieber vorbeugen und so weiter...!Im klar text??? Vielen Dank!!:3d::magic::help::gruebel:


----------



## SEP (13 März 2009)

*AW: Intelegence mahnt*

Hierher verschoben - der alte Thread aus 2003 passte nun echt nicht mehr als Anknüpfungspunkt.

_modaction.sep_


----------



## blowfish (14 März 2009)

*AW: Intelegence - ACOREUS löst Mahnverfahren auf.*



Kind95 schrieb:


> aber diesen Spruch den sie dauernd sagen versteh ich nicht ganz.



Der ist auch nicht zum Verstehen gedacht. Es ist halt mein Signatur alles was unter dem Strich steht.


----------

